
Ask HN:Need Sales Help? - hacker-sales
Need a sales guy?  Want to create a blue print for your sales process and you’re not sure where to start?  Need someone to pick up the phone to make cold calls?<p>I've been a salesman all my life.  I am good at it and I love it.<p>For the past few years I’ve sold Real Estate, as the schedule allowed me to pursue other interests and the pay was good, however the pulse of the market has dipped very low.  I took a day job doing sales for a local manufacturing company, and found a technical co-founder to build my startup.  The startup is moving forward as planned, but we are still 4-6 weeks away from MVP -- and they’ve just reduced my hours at the day job.<p>I’ve cut my living expenses to be ramen-lean, however I am still running a monthly deficit and I need to generate some income.  Times are tight.<p>So, I want to help you with your sales efforts.  I can add value to your sales process via actual outbound solicitation, business development, and/or creating and refining the sales process.  I am willing to work for a day rate or short term commission for proven products.<p>I have a blackberry, landline, fax, scanner, web-cam, and P.O. box for communication.   I’m proficient in the top sales apps (Basecamp, Highrise, Salesforce, Act).  I listen.  I take thorough notes on each lead conversation.  I like to laugh with my leads and potential clients. I am respectful, persistent, and I’m not scared to pick up the phone.  I’m familiar with tech and know enough (and I’m a quick study) to be able to articulate what must be conveyed for the initial segments of the sales process.<p>I am currently available 7 days a week Pacific Standard Time, but am willing to accommodate other time-zones as well.<p>I am posting on HN because I think this community appreciates hard work, and I believe readers of this forum may benefit from my services.<p>Thanks for your consideration, I am eager to roll up my sleeves for you!<p>Interested parties can find my contact info in my HN profile.
======
allenbrunson
I don't need a salesman right now, but if I did, I'd be encouraged to work
with you, based on the strength of this post. Best of luck to you.

~~~
hacker-sales
Thanks! I really appreciate the encouragement. Several folks have reached out
to me and the ball is moving forward. Feel free to keep my info for the future
as well. Take good care!

------
lazy_nerd
I am part of a b2b software startup. Please get in touch with me - you can
find my email address in my profile.

~~~
hacker-sales
Thanks for the note. I visited your site and sent you an email. Talk soon.

------
amorphid
Howdy! I'm about to hire a salesperson, too. If interested in chatting, my
email address is in my profile.

~~~
hacker-sales
Thanks for reaching out. But, your email is not in your profile..Perhaps you
could write me? hacker.sales1@gmail.com

